# Where to get the best rate of exchange for your money?



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Getting prepared for our French trip, we need to get our euros.

Is it better to change your dosh here or abroad, bearing in mind bank charges that apply when drawing money out with your debit card at *ATMs.*

Thank you for any info/advice you may have.

Texas :wink:


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Texas

Get mine from M&S their rate is always better then anywhere else, They don't make a profit on currency they hope you buy other goods while in store.

Regards
Phil


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We use very little cash. Most of spending is on food or fuel and using a Credit Card is much more convenient.

We don't get charged for using our card abroad and the exchange rate we get when we pay it off is much better than the tourist rate.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> We use very little cash. Most of spending is on food or fuel and using a Credit Card is much more convenient.
> 
> We don't get charged for using our card abroad and the exchange rate we get when we pay it off is much better than the tourist rate.


Hello Gillian,

Which card do you use and do you have any bother being unable to use anywhere. If so where.

We have a Nationwide Flex account & their Visa card. We have also recently got the Caravan Club credit card. Both are commission free.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I do use ATMs for security but find at the end of a long trip i am never quite sure what is left in the usual account so i switch to a HALIFAX account that i have. 

Never do this  they even charge you £1.50 if you make a purchase in a Supermarket.

Nick


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Moondog said:


> I do use ATMs for security but find at the end of a long trip i am never quite sure what is left in the usual account so i switch to a HALIFAX account that i have.
> 
> Never do this  they even charge you £1.50 if you make a purchase in a Supermarket.
> 
> Nick


I dont have a halifax card but i must remember that. Thanks.

Do you have any bother ie unable to use your cards anywhere abroad & do you take any traveller cheques at all?

Thanks again

Motorhomer


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You will still need some currency for certain purchases, order your euro in advance at the Post Office, commission free.

M&D


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The Post Office might be commission free but last time I looked at their exchange rates I could see why - they don't need to take commission on those rates!

Gaspode


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> The Post Office might be commission free but last time I looked at their exchange rates I could see why - they don't need to take commission on those rates!
> 
> Gaspode


Ive not looked but could it be poor exchange rates maybe

Motorhomer


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

I have to say that the last two times I used the Post Office I was given a very competative rate that was better than on the TV and in the papers that day. Also if you go to a main Post Office you can get them over the counter with no advance ordering, so you can watch the way the rate is moving and get them at the best time.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

We used our Nationwide cards on our recent trip to France and Spain, no commission but noticed on our account some ATMs cream off a few Euros for themselves! Iguess they do that over here if you use certain ATMs rgds deegod


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Paulway said:


> I have to say that the last two times I used the Post Office I was given a very competative rate that was better than on the TV and in the papers that day. Also if you go to a main Post Office you can get them over the counter with no advance ordering, so you can watch the way the rate is moving and get them at the best time.


 That's exactly what we do!!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Dave757 said:


> We used our Nationwide cards on our recent trip to France and Spain, no commission but noticed on our account some ATMs cream off a few Euros for themselves! Iguess they do that over here if you use certain ATMs rgds deegod


Hi

So which bank siphon a few euros & which do not. . In other words which group of banks will do this free .

Motorhomer


----------

